# Let's Go Brandon!



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The worst president ever has a plan, do whatever he wants, legal or not, and wait for the courts to tell him no.









In Brief: Biden Torches Norms He Promised to Restore


He takes illegal actions in hopes that by the time the courts rule, his goals will have been achieved.



patriotpost.us


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

No doubt the worst president in our history. I remember a lot of folks hated Kennedy and Johnson, didn't like Nixon, bro Jimmy, Clitoon and Obummer. But I'm beginning to think everybody hates Biden.
(I deleted my rant)

Anyway.....I still believe Joe Biden is the lowest of scoundrels.....and simply too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Higgy Baby said:


> No doubt the worst president in our history. I remember a lot of folks hated Kennedy and Johnson, didn't like Nixon, bro Jimmy, Clitoon and Obummer. But I'm beginning to think everybody hates Biden.
> (I deleted my rant)
> 
> Anyway.....I still believe Joe Biden is the lowest of scoundrels.....and simply too stupid to realize it.


Can anybody here recall anything, I mean anything, that bag of foul air has done to help the American people?? Are there any Biden voters here? Please tell me NO.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Higgy Baby said:


> No doubt the worst president in our history. I remember a lot of folks hated Kennedy and Johnson, didn't like Nixon, bro Jimmy, Clitoon and Obummer. But I'm beginning to think everybody hates Biden.
> (I deleted my rant)
> 
> Anyway.....I still believe Joe Biden is the lowest of scoundrels.....and simply too stupid to realize it.


Why are you being so kind to scoundrels?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Crazy Joe got the only thing he ever wanted the title of POTUS. Reality he is only the face people can see to blame or praise, he cares less what happens to anyone or anything


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Can anybody here recall anything, I mean anything, that bag of foul air has done to help the American people?? Are there any Biden voters here? Please tell me NO.


He has taken the heat off Trump.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> He has taken the heat off Trump.


Yeah because being successful at keeping promises to the American people causes your successor to shit on every success and reverse it?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Yeah because being successful at keeping promises to the American people causes your successor to shit on every success and reverse it?


You misunderstand me. Biden's being piled on so hard that interest in pursuing litigation against Trump for 1/6/21 is fading. Anyway, I'm not discussing politics here. It's screwed up enough good Gun Forums already.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> You misunderstand me. * Biden's being piled on so hard that interest in pursuing litigation against Trump for 1/6/21 is fading.* Anyway, I'm not discussing politics here. It's screwed up enough good Gun Forums already.


I disagree that I misunderstand you. I understand you more than you know.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> I disagree that I misunderstand you. I understand you more than you know.


As you wish. I'll stick to handguns here. You may think you understand me. May it give you comfort.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Lol, In Virginia race for Gov. the Hillary Bagman known as McAuliff runing against the Republican Youngkin constantly keep referring to Younkin as a Trump wannabe.Over and over. And the more he did this, the more Virginia Citizens kept thinking, My God we had it great under Trump. I think even Liberals were thinking the same thing. Biden is a walking disaster. Never was anything to begin with. A Senator from a small state and Obama's flunky. Anyone so stupid to actually choose Kamala Harris as VP should have been a warning to all that the man is totally brain damaged, lost, gone for ever. He has done more carnage across the Country than anyone could ever have imagined. He is totally destroying The US and the entire World is asking "What the "F" was America thinking. The man is a living Train wreck. Disgusting to even have to see his damn face. Screw him and his whole entire Obama Cabinet.

LET'S GO BRANDON!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I honestly do not think any of this is Biden's fault,,,
My reasoning is that he is already completely senile,,,
"His" policies and platform is dictated to him by his handlers.

The man can barely read a complete sentence from his teleprompter,,,
How can anyone think that any of the Dem policies are actually his fault.

They are just waiting and hoping he will die soon so Kamala will be the next POTUS,,,
Or maybe I have that backwards and they want him to live so they can continue having him as a "front-man".

JMHO

Aarond

.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

aarondhgraham said:


> I honestly do not think any of this is Biden's fault,,,
> My reasoning is that he is already completely senile,,,
> "His" policies and platform is dictated to him by his handlers.
> 
> ...


Yesterday he called Al Roker on whatever show he is on now and live on the air FJB declared "Two years in office and America is back!"
Sorry you old bag of foul gas, you only make it seem like it has been two years. And by the way America is back to the communist shit that your old COMMIE boss was working at.


----------

